

MacBook Air compromised in 2 minutes for $10,000 - michjeanty
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/03/28/macbook-air-compromised-in-2-minutes-for-10000

======
maximilian
As the comments in the original article state, the Airbook was hacked 2 mins
into the _second_ day. So it was 24hrs + 2 mins = 1,442 mins.

And the rules are: 1st day: only network vulnerabilities (and a $20,000 prize)
2nd day: WWW attacks opened up (essentially changed from OS network security
to browser security.) Safari fell to a javascript vulnerability (i think). The
dude won $10,000 for that. 3rd day: Applications get to be installed.

------
Zev
So its the same thing that happened last year? If anything, this gives more
points to Firefox fans, rather then Windows fans.

